# Has anyone not got a positive pregnancy test till after 5 weeks?



## Mother of one

For the past 3 weeks ive been going through a confusing time because even though I'm having so much symptoms every pregnancy test I've done has come out to be negative! Signs include feeling tired, nauseas, back ache, cramps and I've even had light bleeding a week before my period which didn't last long so I thought it was implantation bleeding, my stomach is also a little out and I'm slim so I know it wasn't like this before.

I also have the line on the stomach which I last had when I was pregnant with my first, I also have tiny spots all over my cheeks suddenly and I'm not usually a spotty person. My period was due a week ago now and it still hasn't turned up, after feeling all this and only getting a negative pregnancy test I went to my doctors but he wasn't much help either,he just did another pregnancy test and when it came out negative said wait for your period and come back if it doest appear but this is now driving me crazy and it's not even like this is all in my head because I wasn't trying to conceive but now that I'm feeling all this I just wanna know if I am or not.

So did anyone else have this problem? Did you only find out you was pregnant after 5 weeks and on wards?


----------



## Krissy485

Hi! With my first child i had this problem lol. i had ovulated late that month so i had light bleeding at the time my period was due which it had started on Dec 15 (2005 lol) any ways on Dec 23 i fell and dislocated my knee so more than a week after implantation and they did a blood test in the ER for pregnancy and it came back negative i told them they were wrong lol. so i kept doing home tests all coming back negative. I had my annual exam on Jan 2 and still they could not tell i was pregnant. It was Jan 9th before an urine test came back positive! 3 weeks after implantation and so when i went to my first appt. they tried saying that the light bleeding was my LMP and did my date with that but when they sent me for a dating scan cuz i fought so much about it was 2 weeks a head of that. so at that point they were saying i was like 9+weeks and i was actually 11+weeks. so they had to do my EDD by the dating scan and not a LMP because it feel right in the middle of the two lol. so yes there is hope! my dauther i found out at 3w3d i was pregnant and with my 3another boy again i was almost 6weeks before i got a + test. Good luck!!!


----------



## Mother of one

Krissy485 said:


> Hi! With my first child i had this problem lol. i had ovulated late that month so i had light bleeding at the time my period was due which it had started on Dec 15 (2005 lol) any ways on Dec 23 i fell and dislocated my knee so more than a week after implantation and they did a blood test in the ER for pregnancy and it came back negative i told them they were wrong lol. so i kept doing home tests all coming back negative. I had my annual exam on Jan 2 and still they could not tell i was pregnant. It was Jan 9th before an urine test came back positive! 3 weeks after implantation and so when i went to my first appt. they tried saying that the light bleeding was my LMP and did my date with that but when they sent me for a dating scan cuz i fought so much about it was 2 weeks a head of that. so at that point they were saying i was like 9+weeks and i was actually 11+weeks. so they had to do my EDD by the dating scan and not a LMP because it feel right in the middle of the two lol. so yes there is hope! my dauther i found out at 3w3d i was pregnant and with my 3another boy again i was almost 6weeks before i got a + test. Good luck!!!

Thank you so much for sharing that, it gives me hope and let's me know that I'm not going crazy and this does happen! Lol


----------



## Krissy485

Not a problem! my family dr actaully told me that she has had patients who will not show positive on a urnine at all...even at 3 months they didnt! If no af then there is always hope! I just hope af is not messing with you like it has me lately! Please keep me posted and pm me if you like. I do have a thread called a home for everyone it is under the general threads and i like to think we are all pretty cool over there lol. we are pretty close group and all mixed together. several are already pregnant and more than half way through then some of us....like me...are still TTC. but yeah let me know!


----------



## linz85

Hey im 50 days since last period and no postive test yet. :-/ I could of just missed a period (never happened before) but you never know x


----------



## Pixie_Dust

Yes, with my DD I never find out until I was 5 weeks. I had taken tons of tests all negative. Felt really ill (much like I do now but still getting bfns!) anyway I gave up and decided I wasn't pregnant. Took a test some time much later out of chance as it was just sat there and clear as day was my postive


----------



## Mother of one

Krissy485 said:


> Not a problem! my family dr actaully told me that she has had patients who will not show positive on a urnine at all...even at 3 months they didnt! If no af then there is always hope! I just hope af is not messing with you like it has me lately! Please keep me posted and pm me if you like. I do have a thread called a home for everyone it is under the general threads and i like to think we are all pretty cool over there lol. we are pretty close group and all mixed together. several are already pregnant and more than half way through then some of us....like me...are still TTC. but yeah let me know!

I definitely will let you know of any updates, thank you for your kind advice and hopefully my period isn't messing with me. It usually doesn't and its always on time plus with all the signs as well as a missed period I'm feeling hopeful but well see :)


----------



## Mother of one

linz85 said:


> Hey im 50 days since last period and no postive test yet. :-/ I could of just missed a period (never happened before) but you never know x

Hopefully you get BFP, I wish you all the best :)


----------



## SweetMel

Hi ladies,

I too have experienced this. Usually my tww is more like a three week wait. I have had BFNs but I keep testing. Finally I get a BFP at around 5 weeks. With my oldest, I kept testing and testing and testing. I got so frustrated that I went to my OBGYN's NP and she ordered a quanitative hcg blood test. It came back with a count of 8. They didn't have much hope that I would be able to keep him, but 7 months later I gave birth to a 8 lb. 15 oz. healthy boy. Before I found out I was pregnant with my second son, I was working way too much and didn't realize I was pregnant. I was two months along already, but I got a positive at home test result. There is just not any point for me to test early. Some women are like that. They don't lose any of the hcg hormone into their pee. I hope y'all get that positive soon!


----------



## Krissy485

any news yet?


----------



## Mother of one

Krissy485 said:


> any news yet?

Hey there! 

No news yet, I did a pregnancy test on Wednesday and it was negative so I just decided to hold on for a bit and be patient. I'm gonna do another this weekend and see how it turns out hopefully I get the BFP, good news is I still haven't got my period so I'm still optimistic :)


----------



## Krissy485

Yes there still is hope good luck!


----------



## Krissy485

Well looks like ttc is probably going to have to wait josh got fired today my life sucks !


----------



## Mother of one

Hi all, 

Just a quick update, I still haven't had my period. Went doctors last week and all he did was a pregnancy test which turned out to be negative, he said wait for your period but with every week that goes past I feel more pregnant. My stomach is starting to already show but I'm still getting negative hpt but I feel more positive and I'm holding out for that BFP!


----------



## Krissy485

good luck!!! have they done a blood test? if not ask for one! also if you think you are getting close to 7weeks ask for an ultra sound!


----------



## DisneyMom2011

I didn't get my bfp until 12 weeks. I tested around weeks 4 and 8 and got bfns. I did end up having a miscarriage at 19weeks and 5 days due to Pprom so idk if the two have anything to do with one another. hmmm. hope this helps.


----------



## PositivelyMe

Any news?


----------



## ErinLizanne

I am 5 weeks today and HPT negative. Will post again at 6 wks... Hope i get my BFP!


----------



## ErinLizanne

Well i am almost 6 weeks. Did hpt again this morning and got my BFP!!! Finally! I just knew this time i was pregnant. But it's nice to have it confirmed. Good luck to all you late bfp ers. This is my first pregnancy. EDD February 9, 2015. I wish you all the best for a healthy pregnancy.


----------



## KrissyB

With my DD I had a similar situation. I had had irregular cycles, and then the first "period" I had after we started TTC was very light. All home tests were negative. I had a doctors appointment between weeks 6-7, and the doctor was sure I wasn't pregnant and was talking to me about PCOS when the office test came back positive.
FXed you get your :bfp: soon! :dust:


----------



## xmarshallx11

originally post by krissy 485
Hi! With my first child i had this problem lol. i had ovulated late that month so i had light bleeding at the time my period was due which it had started on Dec 15 (2005 lol) any ways on Dec 23 i fell and dislocated my knee so more than a week after implantation and they did a blood test in the ER for pregnancy and it came back negative i told them they were wrong lol. so i kept doing home tests all coming back negative. I had my annual exam on Jan 2 and still they could not tell i was pregnant. It was Jan 9th before an urine test came back positive! 3 weeks after implantation and so when i went to my first appt. they tried saying that the light bleeding was my LMP and did my date with that but when they sent me for a dating scan cuz i fought so much about it was 2 weeks a head of that. so at that point they were saying i was like 9+weeks and i was actually 11+weeks. so they had to do my EDD by the dating scan and not a LMP because it feel right in the middle of the two lol. so yes there is hope! my dauther i found out at 3w3d i was pregnant and with my 3another boy again i was almost 6weeks before i got a + test. Good luck!!!


( Hi Krissy485, So My cycles are usually 30-35 days, my LMP was June 10th, I dont know when I ovulated, But I have been taking HPT after HPT and the doctors did a urine test July 28th and it was neg, and all of my home tests have been negative, and I went to the doctors for a pap smear aug first and she said how my cervix was hard to find bc it was really high, and they also did a quantitive blood test where they check for a HCG number level, and it was supposedly 0 and ive taken a couple of home tests since then and they are still neg.. I am now 29 days late.. still no period, expecting my next period in 5 days.. ive been cramping for the last 2-3 weeks and around when i was supposed to have my last period I had VERY light pink and very light brown spotting for a day after intercourse.. and then it was gone.. and now my nipples have hurt for the last 4-5 days... Idk what to think..


----------



## xmarshallx11

Also just another side not, I miscarried about a year ago at 6 weeks.


----------



## x-ginge-x

This thread is over a year old, you may wish to start your own


----------



## Benjismom1987

I'm not sure how your endocrine system is, so that could be in play. With our son, I didn't get a positive until after my period was late, and it was still faint. Think I was 5 days late? My husband couldn't even tell.

Not sure how much help this is, but I would suggest getting a blood test done, it would be definitive by now I would think. Good luck, keep us [email protected]


----------



## Firewalker62

Oh my gosh! I'm not the only one... I got a negative test today but I feel really pregnant. I have only had sex once in 4 years so & that was 4/3 my symptoms have been escalating it seems I have every sign of pregnancy except a positive test. The nurses made me feel crazy & "humored" me by taking a blood test because I insisted while they gave me smirks & dirty looks... If I had sex on 4/3 how many weeks could I be pregnant. I'm irregular & haven't hady period since 1/16.


----------

